# need a woodworker



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

got some exotic wood squares that i need to be made round,,,,,,,,,,,hopefully in fwb area

got skelaton fly reel seat and need inserts


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope you find someone to help you. I'm a woodworker but I don't have a lathe. If what you need done doesn't require a lathe I can probably help you though.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

need squares turned into dowels


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't help you, but hopefully someone here can. Surely someone here turns their own reel seats. 

When I get my shop set up in Utah I'm going to get a lathe so I can do my own reel seats. I have a couple big chunks of highly figured apple wood at my dad's house that I can get a bunch of pieces out of to make completely unique reel seats. Maybe I can sell them or keep them for myself as my signature feature on rods.

If you happen across a really good deal on a small lathe before you find someone help you, let me know. If the price is right I'll buy it and turn the piece for you as a thank you.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

are you familar with the wood block foregrips used in destin ?


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

I can round em out for you. I'm in Pace. I would like to know how many you want and what kind of exotic wood you have. Would also need a sample of what the finished project would look like. Call me at 850 five seven two twenty one eighty two.
Thanks OB


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

OB One said:


> I can round em out for you. I'm in Pace. I would like to know how many you want and what kind of exotic wood you have. Would also need a sample of what the finished project would look like. Call me at 850 five seven two twenty two.
> Thanks OB


Ob one can do it for sure ive seen his work its
Amazing great attention to Detail he has some.cool tools too!


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the good words Oscar. Call me when you get a chance.
OB


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Will do OB been busy with alot lately.
ill send u a pm


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if i ever find my way up to pace ill try to message you


----------

